# The Ork Killa Kans boxed set is not suitable for customers under 14 years of age.



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1020018&prodId=prod630021a

"The Ork Killa Kans boxed set is not suitable for customers under 14 years of age."

Please explain. It doesn't say this for any other model I know of, and it seems rather odd, because if Killa Kans aren't safe, what in Warhammer is?


----------



## Catpain Rich (Dec 13, 2008)

Cus They iz too Killy?!

I have no idea, you should be running around if you're under 14 anyway.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

^What? I'm sorry, but I don't fully understand what you mean:scare:

But I'm not _*under*_ 14 exactly...k:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I think it could be a typo. Or it might not be.. Seems strange to me..


----------



## unpredictable chaos (Apr 7, 2010)

No it's due to all the spikey bitz/gubbinz on them it's GW just covering their arses in case (generic named "little johnny")hurts himself whilst trying to assemble the mini


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

unpredictable chaos said:


> No it's due to all the spikey bitz/gubbinz on them it's GW just covering their arses in case (generic named "little johnny")hurts himself whilst trying to assemble the mini


To be fair, I've cut myself on less spikey things than that...


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

It's quite heavy so it might drop on your toe and bruise one of your pinkies!:angry:


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

its all down to the poxy EU and there rules and regs, theres a thread over on daka about it, seeing as the kans where pulled from the shelves for a couple of weeks to be re-boxed to complie with the EU regs
"No it's due to all the spikey bitz/gubbinz on them it's GW just covering their arses in case (generic named "little johnny")hurts himself whilst trying to assemble the mini"
is basicly it


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Uh-huh............... So... why are Dark Eldar alright then? Hell, even the Trygon Prime?


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

so will they be doing the same with there books.
i mean you can get a nasty papper cut off them things:laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

It's a PG-13 Game, duh.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

But those Kans are 14A... must be harsher language involved in their assembly.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Moving around my CSM in bigger handfuls is like having an acupuncture session specificly for my palms.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

fynn said:


> its all down to the poxy EU and there rules and regs,


Try the shiney new law suit culture, wouldn't you do everything you could _not_ to get sued?



Inquisitor Varrius said:


> But those Kans are 14A... must be harsher language involved in their assembly.


Sigged FTW

Seriously though, if a kid is dumb enough to eat a fecking killa kan they deserve a fuckin Darwin Award.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

It is a little stupid, I knew a 15 year old who put his hand on the wrong place on the board when I was playing with my Dark Eldar needless to say he ended up with bleeding fingers and my warriors stayed in tact!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

DE are nasty, but I'd put Grey Knight halberds ahead of them. They're durable, upright, and surprisingly pointy in most cases. I've actually had stitches for GK-inflicted palm wounds.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

To be honest I dont blame GW for covering there asses, its ridiculous however some stories that i've heard about frivolous law suits that mean no food or drink in store

A woman had coffee spilled on her and is suing GW for that and thus i cant eat or drink in any store in the UK anymore

So im guessing the reason for this sudden warning is 

A kid cut himself on a GW model and they are being sued hence the sudden warnings on boxes


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

this is good right...i mean 'not suitable for children under 14', means no greedy 12 year olds :grin:, to bad it'll ruin GW sales now


----------



## unpredictable chaos (Apr 7, 2010)

IMHO I tihnk that to day's society is PC gone mad and added to that I'm going to sue you if my son/daughter falls over next to your bin etc. I mean why for god-sake its just Gw covering themselves incase someone gets hurt but honestly it goes with the gaming, its not like we want to field an army of bubblewrap or hello kitty marines etc is it... althought hello kitty marines .... anyway I digress


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Why are GW covering themselves well...

Because if they get hurt, they get sued.
If they get sued and it happens again they get sued for more, and have claims of negligance added to it, which costs them yet more money.

GW is essentially a profit organisation so hiring lawyers for law suits and paying out to law suits is an expenditure they dont want

In the end its best for them to just redesign there boxes which costs them next to nothing


----------



## Wiggles (Apr 26, 2010)

maybe its just brittish humor...


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

I think all 40k should be not suitable for people under 15.
It might kill their sales, but at least they might be able to recover their reputation as a hobby and a wargame, and not some kids war-dolly toys.

Nothing worse than having little shits running around while your trying to play a game, or "Little Johnny" (who has about as much knowledge of the rules as a chimp with downs syndrome and a banana shoved up his arse) with his half-painted squad of Ultramarines with 3 missile launchers wanting a 200 point game.

Sorry for the vent. Might be a little off topic.


----------



## The Thunder of KayVaan (Jun 19, 2009)

hey i know my generation is aload of shits and chavs but some of us are mature.

Anyway back on topic, in a world of PC people can sue you for anything, anytime anywhere.


----------



## Herald of Huanchi (Feb 1, 2009)

You've obviously never heard of a dreadsock...

Although that would mean Deff Dreads should be 18+...

hmmm


----------



## Rotpar (Jan 23, 2009)

"The Ork Killa Kans boxed set is not suitable for customers under 14 years of age."

Meanwhile on the shelf, a box of Slaaneshi Noise Marines quietly giggles and waits.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

deathbringer said:


> GW is essentially a profit organisation so hiring lawyers for law suits and paying out to law suits is an expenditure they dont want


Expenditure that they would rather be spending on persuing copyright infringment.

You can by the boobie snake when you're underage even though it actualy has tits. TBH I don't think GW really cares about wether Noise Marines aren't PC...


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

If it goes on all noxes that's fine but just that one aint gonna cover them, techinacally there should a label on the water pots in store saying dont drink by these standards (yes the paint may be non toxic but it doesnt stop someone trying to drink whate people wash brushes in and then getting sick and sueing sucessfully). T

The way alot of sad people this day and age work is I don't need to listen to common sense because it has no label so I'll do what I want andthe other people can suffer for it.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

There are people who make livings off nuisance lawsuits, it stands to reasons at least a few of them play 40k.


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

Okay may I please make the point that not all of us under 14s (although I will be 14 next month ) are immature and stupid. Yes some of us are but before you go saying that "I think all 40k should be not suitable for people under 15" take into consideration that not everyone has to fit a stereotype. I have a good knowledge of the rules (as far as I know I have memorised all but some of the rules for things that I rarely encounter, of which I still know most), I am, however, guilty of playing with unpainted models and of that I apologise. 

On a related note I find it somewhat amusing that I usually get an A for Design and Technology where we have to work with soldering irons, nails, belt sanders, drills and more saws than you can poke a stick at, yet I am (apparently) not capable of assembling a small, plastic model (Despite having assembled similar models for well over a year now....).

Note: I am not attacking King of Cheese by the quote I made of him, rather I am using what he said as an example for my comment.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

Marneus Calgar said:


> To be fair, I've cut myself on less spikey things than that...


If THAT is the case marneus maybe it should read "The Ork Killa Kans boxed set is not suitable for customers under 18 years of age." May i suggest using child safe scissors to trim your sprues. and maybe a a soft nail file for filing down pieces that don't fit. Be careful though... that plastic can be dangereous :grin:



Inquisitor Varrius said:


> DE are nasty, but I'd put Grey Knight halberds ahead of them. They're durable, upright, and surprisingly pointy in most cases. I've actually had stitches for GK-inflicted palm wounds.


Varrius: I don't even know how to start.... that's like my cousin who almost died from blood loss from a plastic knife sticking out of a trash bag he was taking out. It gashed him in the leg and he almost died till he got to the hospital. Being a mechanic maybe i'm a bit more hand eye coordinated but *STITCHES?!?!?!?!?!* All poking fun aside. Everyone be safe. It's a dangerous world out there. Think of your families. They're going to be the ones who have to explain to everyone that their "little johnny" or "little sally" died from severe lacerations due to overpriced plastic models. Wear your helmets everyone!

Woog out!


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

wombat_tree said:


> Okay may I please make the point that not all of us under 14s (although I will be 14 next month ) are immature and stupid. Yes some of us are but before you go saying that "I think all 40k should be not suitable for people under 15" take into consideration that not everyone has to fit a stereotype. I have a good knowledge of the rules (as far as I know I have memorised all but some of the rules for things that I rarely encounter, of which I still know most), I am, however, guilty of playing with unpainted models and of that I apologise.
> 
> On a related note I find it somewhat amusing that I usually get an A for Design and Technology where we have to work with soldering irons, nails, belt sanders, drills and more saws than you can poke a stick at, yet I am (apparently) not capable of assembling a small, plastic model (Despite having assembled similar models for well over a year now....).
> 
> Note: I am not attacking King of Cheese by the quote I made of him, rather I am using what he said as an example for my comment.



If only more under 14s were like you then, I mean, you can actually spell and and use punctuation and stuff. Thats better than alot of older people I see on this board. It makes me cringe when I see 30y.o tipe lik this withot ne full stops n stuuf.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

wombat_tree said:


> Okay may I please make the point that not all of us under 14s (although I will be 14 next month ) are immature and stupid. Yes some of us are but before you go saying that "I think all 40k should be not suitable for people under 15" take into consideration that not everyone has to fit a stereotype. I have a good knowledge of the rules (as far as I know I have memorised all but some of the rules for things that I rarely encounter, of which I still know most), I am, however, guilty of playing with unpainted models and of that I apologise.
> 
> On a related note I find it somewhat amusing that I usually get an A for Design and Technology where we have to work with soldering irons, nails, belt sanders, drills and more saws than you can poke a stick at, yet I am (apparently) not capable of assembling a small, plastic model (Despite having assembled similar models for well over a year now....).
> 
> Note: I am not attacking King of Cheese by the quote I made of him, rather I am using what he said as an example for my comment.


Yeh man its all good, not all kids are immature, just the majority.

I have known 13-year-old wargamers that were more mature than 30-year-olds. Im quite happy to play against them if they act mature and dont make up their own rules.

Although the majority of "wargamers" under the age of 15 drive me insane, there are always a few exceptions that restore some of my faith in the younger players.:good:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

> All poking fun aside.


Teehee. Puns. 

@Wombat_Tree: I totally agree young people are competent. I am, my friends are, it's very possible to be young and not-clutzy. It is however, kind of funny that plastic army men have now been designated 14+

...and kudos for your grammar; it's becoming a lost art these days.


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

You know its actually really annoying for me in 40k as the other people my age (14) who play 40k are immature and my parents think that i will be kidnapped if i play with adults.


----------



## Jdwoogie (Jan 13, 2010)

now wach y'all talkin bout? ain't nuttin rong wit teh way (there's really no way to mess up the word way) i's is talkin! 

Yeah grammar is pretty messed up these days. The only time mine gets messed up is if i'm on my work computer because it doesn't have spell check and sometimes i just forget how to proof read my posts. 

So i got out my land raider bits i had left over, picked out a row of spikes, and tried to put one through my hand.... didn't work... So i gave it too my next door neighbors son who is 12 and told him to run around the back hard holding the pointy side up and attempted to trip him up with sticks that were laying around. He fell on it a couple times but to my dismay... no broken skin, no lost eyes, and no discomfort. (the little bastard is always throwing his toys over the fence and into my yard). So i'm going to share this story with GW and see if i can't get them to revoke those pesky rules. I'd like to thank my next door neighbor's son for *cough* willfully *cough* participating in my experiment. 

Woog out!


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

warsmith7752 said:


> You know its actually really annoying for me in 40k as the other people my age (14) who play 40k are immature and my parents think that i will be kidnapped if i play with adults.


Lol, your parents are dicks. Unless your a hot chick with a large rack (for a 14yo), then you dont have to worry about pedophiles.
If your a dude (which i assume you are), then just make sure that your local gaming club isnt at a church and you will be fine.:laugh:


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Wiggles said:


> maybe its just brittish humor...


We get packets of KP Ready Salted with "May contain nuts" on the side, and Milk with "may contain dairy products".

There's nothing humerous whatsoever about that.

Warsmith - just tell your parents you're going to church instead, and see what they say then.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

This thread is pretty funny, firstly im pretty sure its a typo, secondly if it isnt then it relates to some changes in toy safety legislation last year and the warning is more than likey because of the word "Killa",but as the rest of the range is still showing the 12+ i think its a typo,It is not however a personal attack by GW against sub 14 year old ork players, its not a commentary on your ability or maturity,its just legislation designed to keep you "safe" or more accurately stopping your parents suing GW when you hurt yourself, and the ability to hurt yourself has nothing to do with age,im currently sporting a nice self induced "shaved" thumb thanks to scalpel and a box of minis. The bigger picture to all this is avoiding court, toy companies in court for dangerous toys is big news and would seriously damage GW's reputation, a small payout to some numpty 10 year old whos lost the end of his finger is nothing compared to what a public court case would do to GW's bottom line, 40k and wargaming isnt popular with many parents because of its nature and cost, imagine how popular it would be if GW were dragged through court? Its just about avoiding blame, its far easier for GW to say "we have warnings on the boxes your honour, we cant be held responsible for the parents not supervising there children"


----------



## warsmith7752 (Sep 12, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Warsmith - just tell your parents you're going to church instead, and see what they say then.


:grin:cunning plan has been hatched And yes im a guy.


----------



## goldsmartie (Dec 11, 2009)

I must say that while many under (and over) 14 are completly competent, and those who are not wont buy the models, you will find that you get some 8 year old who thinks that they could put together a stompa with a tube of super glue nothing else. the warning will probebly stop such a thing happening.


----------



## Brother Arnold (Aug 29, 2010)

Spikiness, I guess? I dunno, you could probably get more injured by the old metal one falling on your toe. Meanwhile, Slaanesh models enjoy total invulnerability. Probably a conspiracy of some kind.


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Might pay to check the date on old threads dude.
This thread has been dead for 6 months.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

unpredictable chaos said:


> No it's due to all the spikey bitz/gubbinz on them it's GW just covering their arses in case (generic named "little johnny")hurts himself whilst trying to assemble the mini


if thats nthe case half the Dark Edlar army should be 14+. It's often eaasyer to paint your army with blood and blood red with them.


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

Let my thread RIP already!


----------

